# Acme Square (1/2 pint?)



## dawnsings (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi again!  I have a square Acme jar that has a hint of an amber coloration.  It's shorter than my pints, 4 1/2" tall and is 3 1/4" across the bottom.  There is a 49 H on the neck beside one of the places where the wire is affixed.  It looks backwards from the outside - but, when viewed from inside it is clear.  Can you help me with any info?  Thank you so much!


----------



## dawnsings (Jul 6, 2010)

There's nothing on the bottom - but here is a picture.  I wish the amber color came through better in my pictures.


----------



## epackage (Jul 6, 2010)

fairy common on e-bay from the 40's-50's, nice looking though.....Jim


----------



## dawnsings (Jul 6, 2010)

OK - last picture.  Just the number 49 H - not sure what it refers to.


----------



## epackage (Jul 6, 2010)

could be 1949.......Jim....and the first post should have read "fairly common", sorry


----------



## dawnsings (Jul 6, 2010)

Haha - So, fairy's use these?  I think it would need to be much smaller for them.  Maybe they bathe in them. =)

 Seriously, though, thank you for the information.  It's such a pretty color in the sunlight.


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Jul 6, 2010)

That should be a good one for your church.  The quart and pint are listed at $2-4, but the 1/2 pint is listed at $150+.  It's not uncommon for a 1/2 pint common jar to demand 3 figures.  Nice jar and good luck on your sale.


----------



## epackage (Jul 6, 2010)

Great info CYDI, I didn't see the 1/2 pint part.......


----------



## ajohn (Jul 6, 2010)

dawnsings,
 Welcome to the forum.The best way to tell it's size would be to fill it with water then measure the amount of water it holds.
 The light amber,or straw color you're refering  to would be from a chemical called selenium which was added to the batch to decolorize the glass(did I just make up a word,or did I just misspell it?)from the early 20's to about the late 40's.The glass will react with the ultraviolet rays of the sun to turn it darker.Was there a lid for your jar?Usually the lid is 30 to 60 % the value of a jar.Keep us posted.Anthony
 By the way,nice pictures.


----------



## epackage (Jul 6, 2010)

looking at the sizes you give for it height and width wise I am inclined to believe it's a pint and not a half pint after measuring some half pint milks and sour cream bottles I have. I do hope I'm wrong though.....:O).....Jim


----------



## idigjars (Jul 6, 2010)

Looks like a pint to me also.  Paul


----------



## dawnsings (Jul 6, 2010)

Yes, sadly, I think you're right Paul.  It's shorter than my other pints - but squatter I guess.  It actually holds slightly less than my Ball pints - but, not enough less to be a 1/2 pint.  Ah well.  Thank you so much for the information - and the compliment on my pics! =)

 I have more to sort through - so, I'll probably be coming back for more help.  I sure am having fun with this - even if most of what I have isn't rare.

 Oh - and to answer another question, I don't have the lid, unfortunately.  It's good to learn about these.  I'm just begining this fundraising ministry - and I'm hoping to encounter more interesting jars in future donations.

 Blessings!
 Dawn


----------

